# Windows 95 Invalid System Disk!



## toonworld (May 19, 2004)

Hello, I'm trying to help a friend with a computer problem and the computer is giving the error message (it has windows 95 and its an IBM computer).

PXE-M04: Initializing network boot device using interrupt 18h....

Invalid System Disk
Replace the disk, and then press any key...

I've checked and there are no cd-roms or floppy disks in the drives. Looking at the other forums I've seen I tried to create a boot floppy disk and I put it in the computer and pressed enter but I still get the same invalid system disk error. I got the boot floppy from http://www.bootdisk.com/. Maybe I didn't put the right thing on the floppy? I unpacked it and put the unpacked stuff on the floppy. Did I do it right? Any help or other ideas is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello and welcome to TSG!

This is all I can find on that error:



> *What do PXE messages mean when received during system boot?*
> 
> *Answer:*
> 
> ...


Also: are you trying to do a clean install on the computer? Are you trying to boot with the installation windows CD or with the boot floppy. If you are trying to boot with the floppy is it a Windows 95 floppy. If so it probably doesn't have generic CD drivers on it. It's best to get the W98se boot floppy.

Please try to clarify the exact procedures you have taken so we can figure out what action to take next.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

[tsg=welcome] Welcome to TSG! [/tsg]

Your computer is not finding any system files on the C: drive. Get a Win 95 boot disk and boot the computer from that. At the A:\> prompt, type SYS C:

That should transfer the system files to the hard drive and allow your computer to boot properly.


----------



## toonworld (May 19, 2004)

pyritechips

"are you trying to do a clean install on the computer?"

*No I'm just trying to get back into windows but as a last resort I might do a clean install.*

"Are you trying to boot with the installation windows CD or with the boot floppy. If you are trying to boot with the floppy is it a Windows 95 floppy. If so it probably doesn't have generic CD drivers on it. It's best to get the W98se boot floppy."

*I was trying to boot with a windows 95 floppy that i downloaded from that web site. So I should get a windows 98 se boot floppy from that web site?*

"Please try to clarify the exact procedures you have taken so we can figure out what action to take next."

*I put the windows 95 boot floppy that i downloaded into the floppy drive and pressed enter and I still get the Invalid sytem disk error. This is pretty much all I've done. Also is there anyway I can do anything in that blue screen (BIOS?) to help me?*

brushmaster1

"Your computer is not finding any system files on the C: drive. Get a Win 95 boot disk and boot the computer from that. At the A:\> prompt, type SYS C:

That should transfer the system files to the hard drive and allow your computer to boot properly."

*I've already tried to boot from the Win 95 boot disk and I still get that error. It won't let me do anything because the only thing that comes up is Invalid system disk everytime I press enter. Its almost like its ignoring the disk i have in there.*


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Did you just copy the file you downloaded to a floppy?

You need to open the file in Windows... it will then guide you through creating a boot floppy.


----------



## toonworld (May 19, 2004)

I downloaded the file to a folder in my documents. Then I double-clicked the file named "boot95a." Then the dialog box(batch assistant) came up and said "Insert floppy to write." I clicked "OK" and then another dialog box(Writing Disk) came up and said "Drive A: Writing verify." Did I do it correctly?
I checked the data on the floppy and there was about 27 files on it. I am using the win 95 boot disk should I use a win 98 se like "pyritechips" said I should? Thanks for the help.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes,
that sounds about right,
you had to _make_ the bootdisk, right.

what is the position with the PC now ?
do you have a command prompt ?

John


----------



## toonworld (May 19, 2004)

I put the windows 95 boot floppy that i downloaded into the floppy drive and pressed enter and I still get the Invalid sytem disk error. Everytime I press enter it just says "Invalid system disk Replace the disk, and the press any key...." Anyone else have any ideas on what I can do? Thanks again for all the help thus far.


----------



## toonworld (May 19, 2004)

No command prompt.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

And this message comes up whether you have any disks in or not ... yes ?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

What you have is a boot floppy. That means you have to insert the floppy into the floppy drive, shut down your computer then restart it. Then the computer will start off the floppy disc instead of trying to start off the hard drive. Just hitting enter when the computer is still on will do nothing.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

During the booting up,
try pressing the 'F8' button at about twice a second
until the PC has started up.

This should bring up a small range of choices ...

choose 'Command prompt only'

Let us know what happens, John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Well spotted Pyrites !!
i missed that.


----------



## toonworld (May 19, 2004)

Pyritechips

You know what pyritechips you may have a point I don't think I restarted the computer with the boot floppy in it. Although I think I might have messed with the BIOS a little so I may have to make sure the floppy is being read. Another thing is that I still need to use the win 95 boot floppy correct? Okay it will be tomorrow evening before i can get back over there so I will try to get over there and try it. 

john1

"During the booting up,
try pressing the 'F8' button at about twice a second
until the PC has started up.
This should bring up a small range of choices ...
choose 'Command prompt only'
Let us know what happens, John"

At what point should I press F8? After the boot floppy is read? And then the option for command prompt only will come up? After that I have to do what? 

sys C:
C:
win


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Toonworld,

Firstly, i think that chips has it right,
do that first,
start with the bootdisk in the floppy drive.

secondly, if you want to try and bring up the
starting menu, remove any disks,
then begin pressing the 'F8' key as soon as
you restart, and continue pressing it at about
twice a second until the machine has loaded
and hopefully the small menu will come up.

Regards, John


----------



## toonworld (May 19, 2004)

Hello again, thanks for all the help thus far. I got the boot floppy to work and I got to the command prompt but once I get there I can't get windows to come up. I typed in C: and then it went to the C drive and after that i typed in "win" and I get invalid file name or something(I tried all the different drives just to be sure but i get the same error but i'm sure C is the local). I typed in "scandisk/all/surface" and its still scanning as we speak but the computer said there were a lot of errors on the C drive. I told the person who owns the computer to leave it on and click the "fix error" button everytime it comes up. It seems like every file on C drive has errors i have no idea if its a virus or what happened. Do you guys have any more suggestions? I appreciate it.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Many errors on a scandisk _may _ indicate a bad drive. Let the scan complete then he may have to try a format.


----------



## toonworld (May 19, 2004)

So you are saying if the scan disks completes and we still can't get into windows I will have to reformat. Its a she by the way. Okay I will keep you guys posted and thanks again.


----------



## scubbs (Sep 1, 2007)

toonworld said:


> pyritechips
> 
> "are you trying to do a clean install on the computer?"
> 
> ...


hi i have the same problem and am fighting for 3 days nows all my hair on my head is gone
i have a dell dimensions 2400 di a clean format alot of times and now with boot disk 95
everything seems fine then i try to istall it does something for a minute then tells me invalid system disk im trying to install xp or xppro original disksplease help


----------

